# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android لعبة لعبة قتال السيارات SteamPunk Racing 3D .. “لعبة سباق قتالية” لهواتف الاندرويد

## mohamed73

*لعبة قتال السيارات SteamPunk Racing 3D .. “لعبة سباق قتالية” لهواتف الاندرويد* 
جميلة هي لعبة SteamPunk Racing 3D لعبة قتالية عنيفة جديدة مليئة بالحركة و السرعة.
انت  تملك عشرة انواع سيارات كل سيارة تختلف في تصميمها عن الاخرى وكل سيارة  لها خصائصها المميزة وكلها ستكون متوفرة لتقاتل بها ، كما سيكون في  حوزتك 30 نوع من الأسلحة التي تجمعها اثناء دخولك السباقات والقتال بها وكل  سلاح تمتلكه ستكون قادر على استخدامها لتدمير خصمك.
يمكنك منافسة اصدقائك في اللعبة من خلال وضع اللعب على الانترنت، اللعبة جدا جميلة ويمكنك تحميلها منالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## rockglass

مشكور

----------


## ahtwesh

شكرا

----------

